
Any idea what this old IBM machine is? - suzzer99
https://i.imgur.com/9wwBb8f.jpg
======
radlich
IBM Executary Model 212. Magnetic belt “ejected”.
[https://www.ibm.com/ibm/history/exhibits/vintage/vintage_450...](https://www.ibm.com/ibm/history/exhibits/vintage/vintage_4506VV4019.html)

~~~
suzzer99
Awesome! I knew Hacker News would come through - thank you!

------
suzzer99
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_IBM_products](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_IBM_products)

I'm guessing something weird from this list like IBM 939: Electrostatic
Address Label Printer.

